
A single-nucleotide exon found in Arabidopsis - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep18087
======
tosseraccount
What is the purpose of exons?

~~~
dalke
The introduction says "Most eukaryotic genes carry protein-coding exons that
are separated by non-coding introns" so I think it's safe to assume that at
least one purpose is to code for proteins.

Beyond that, you may need to spend some time learning molecular biology to
understand what even a summary like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exon#Function](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exon#Function)
means.

I personally don't have that understanding enough to provide advice, but there
are many freely available teaching materials, including videos like
[http://freevideolectures.com/Course/2304/Introduction-to-
Bio...](http://freevideolectures.com/Course/2304/Introduction-to-Biology) , to
help you reach your goal of understanding what an exon does, to whatever level
you want to take it.

